# Lionel's End of the Line



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

Was up at the LHS and this was put on the shelf today. It came off again about 15 minutes later after I sent the video to a friend. He's taking it home. I love the wolves horn!


----------



## Fabforrest (Aug 31, 2015)

Hilarious!


----------



## DJones (Oct 19, 2015)

Man. I LOVE that bell!

Thanks for posting,
Don


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

That is wild.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Certainly different that's for sure.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's different, that's for sure!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2019)

Great sounds, but not on my layout.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

MARTY, love the wolf howling and church bell. Great little switcher.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

I run a lot of strange stuff on the S&Y RR but that guy is over the top.

Bill


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2019)

That is an interesting locomotive with appropriate and very well done sounds but it's not for me.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Wow! That is different!


----------



## captaincog (Oct 7, 2012)

I have one and it is a great engine. I love the sounds that are in this engine.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

I realize this one isn't for everyone but I was thoroughly impressed by the play value, sound quality, and packaging of this engine. Unlike some others I've seen there was a good amount of sturdy foam behind the handrails. 

I ran this a few times while there and *everyone* took notice.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2019)

For the price, features and uniqueness, this is a good one for a seasonal train. Especially for anyone who sets up a Halloween layout. I’m interested to see this in person.

The closest competition from MTH has flashing LEDs but a lesser sound feature.

Emile


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Watch it on this one...apparently the new Legacy RS-11’s have the same spooky issue as the PA's: forgetting it's TMCC ID.


----------



## towdog (Oct 2, 2015)

I like that this one could be run year-round since it doesn't have the words Halloween or any images of pumpkins on it. My main problem with some of the Halloween locomotives is that, at least for my tastes, I'd only run it for a few weeks in October.


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

While not for me when our kids were young they would have loved the sounds ,


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

I think our apparently now ex lionel sound engineer simply out did himself in this one. I particularly like the voice over.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, sadly I suspect you won't find the creativeness from Lionel going forward with the sounds. I already miss Rudy.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, sadly I suspect you won't find the creativeness from Lionel going forward with the sounds. I already miss Rudy.


I'm not sure we can honestly say that yet. The products in Volume 1 of this year I suspect will be the first not entirely Rudy. Maybe we should give them a chance before you write them off.

If they suck I'll be the first one to say so.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, he's off to a bad start screwing up the H10 audio.


----------



## MartyE (Mar 27, 2019)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, he's off to a bad start screwing up the H10 audio.


Is that the audio cut out issue? Or were the sounds incorrect? I remember something about that but can't recall the details.


----------



## Paul Kallus (Jan 15, 2016)

I had a chance to play with my Halloween EOTL RS-11...fwiw, I also have the Legacy EOTL Halloween Pacific, and am waiting on the EOTL 18" heavyweights due this autumn including stationsounds car. The Pacific will pull them and the RS-11 will pull my small but growing Halloween & scary freight cars.

These engines are the funnest engines I've operated in a long time. Obviously, one needs a bit of tongue-in-cheek and youthful outlook to enjoy them. As far as I can tell, the sound clips are the same between both Legacy engines, except of course for horns and whistles. There's so many sound clips I lost track of the variety. 

Why did I buy them? Halloween has always been one of my favorite holidays - next to Christmas it's the greatest. I am working on a novel involving haunted trains, so these fit nicely for a bit of fun inspiration. Once outfitted with passenger and freight consist, I plan to run them whenever the mood will strike. The RS-11 was my first diesel in like 12-years.

I didn't program either engine, and will need to check the RS-11 due to reported memory ID issue.

I am sorry to hear Lionel's sound-man has left...I sincerely hope someone can fill his shoes. I have the Legacy Christmas Mountain on pre-order and am hoping for great sound clips in that model.


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

As for Rudy, well it's too bad. On the other hand, maybe he wanted a change -- although this seems to have happened if one blends the various threads together principally because lionel moved everything to south carolina as I understand things.

You can google Rudy, he's on the web so to speak -- right now he's working at Dolby as a sound test engineer according to LinkedIn.

I interacted with him a little bit through their LCS partner program and he seemed, well nice enough...


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

MartyE said:


> Is that the audio cut out issue? Or were the sounds incorrect? I remember something about that but can't recall the details.


They screwed up the audio levels and it overloads the board. Luckily, the audio board has an over temperature cutoff, so it cuts the sound off.


----------



## cubalz (Apr 25, 2019)

Watching that made my morning. Too cool!


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

Every time I see this thread title, for just a second, I panic thinking about "Lionel's end of the line."

Terrible thought. Much as we grumble about Lionel and its problems right now, I'm really glad they are still here.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I just wish that Lionel would get their %@#&* together and start cranking out stuff that we could just talk in glowing terms about instead of sitting around and carping about all the problems.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yep, I just wish that Lionel would get their %@#&* together and start cranking out stuff that we could just talk in glowing terms about instead of sitting around and carping about all the problems.


So do it. Hopefully the pendulum will swing back now . . .


----------



## PENNSY484 (Sep 1, 2019)

Oh no. I thought I had no interest in this, but now that I hear it! Cool.


----------



## Oldnewchoo (Aug 31, 2018)

Me, at least one daughter and two sons would love that... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## jay jay (Aug 30, 2016)

That is very cool.


----------

